# Snow Ridge



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2013)

Boom!

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Snow-Ridge/6day/mid


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

Snow Ridge and Holiday Valley are both about to get smacked with Lake Effect!

Some of it might push into ADK!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2013)

That's nice to see even if it is far away. Dry Hill and Snow Ridge are going to get slammed.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

I have skied some seriously deep snow at SR!


----------



## Tin (Dec 10, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Boom!
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Snow-Ridge/6day/mid




They've dropped the totals a bunch since you posted, most places are 3-5" less.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 10, 2013)

Tin said:


> They've dropped the totals a bunch since you posted, most places are 3-5" less.



I don't know about that.
 ACCUMULATIONS, 8 TO 16 INCHES TONIGHT, 10 TO 19 INCHES
 WEDNESDAY, AND 5 TO 9 INCHES WEDNESDAY NIGHT, LEADING TO
 STORM TOTALS OF MORE THAN 3 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE
 SNOWS ACROSS THE TUG HILL.
Hum, I'm supposed to be off Friday, maybe Thursday would be better? I can't take tomorrow off, my boss is off, our department consists of the two of us. I don't think SR is steep enough to move downhill in that much snow.


----------



## Tin (Dec 10, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I don't know about that.
> ACCUMULATIONS, 8 TO 16 INCHES TONIGHT, 10 TO 19 INCHES
> WEDNESDAY, AND 5 TO 9 INCHES WEDNESDAY NIGHT, LEADING TO
> STORM TOTALS OF MORE THAN 3 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE
> ...



I meant the first link regarding the weekend. Most southern NH and VT areas were looking at 16-20", that's now down to 6-12".


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I don't think SR is steep enough to move downhill in that much snow.



Head into the woods skiers left off the northern most trail. Locals have some unmarked glades. That gully has a steep area but you might have to cross an unfrozen creek at the bottom.


----------



## ADKme (Dec 11, 2013)

22" as of this morning and the lake effect monster is still sitting there.  They're calling for another foot+.

http://www.snowridge.com/ski_report.php


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 11, 2013)

ADKme said:


> 22" as of this morning and the lake effect monster is still sitting there.  They're calling for another foot+.



Drooling.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2013)

ADKme said:


> 22" as of this morning and the lake effect monster is still sitting there.  They're calling for another foot+.
> 
> http://www.snowridge.com/ski_report.php
> 
> View attachment 9753



Well that sounds delicious!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 11, 2013)

Bump, Snow Ridge is claiming 40"...AND IT'S STILL SNOWING! You'll need a rope tow to go DOWN the hill!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 11, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Bump, Snow Ridge is claiming 40"...AND IT'S STILL SNOWING! You'll need a rope tow to go DOWN the hill!



Just saw that! I have a friend driving up to Ski VT with me this weekend and he says he is making a stop at SR on the way.

40 and still snowing!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 11, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Just saw that! I have a friend driving up to Ski VT with me this weekend and he says he is making a stop at SR on the way.
> 
> 40 and still snowing!!



Are you sure he will still come to VT when he gets his boards in 40"?   Hmmm.... Second thoughts?! . 

(I know nothing about this place...  Is it steep enough to ski deep snow in?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't imagine what the roads are like in that area. Huck It, what's the closest mtn with decent vert? Or is there not any?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2013)

ADKme said:


> 22" as of this morning and* the lake effect monster is still sitting there.  They're calling for another foot+.*


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 11, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Is it steep enough to ski deep snow in?)


Um, no. Snow Ridge is only 500 ft of vertical. It's got decent pitch for a small hill. I skied it last year after a foot of snow, and that was pushing it, pretty slow, it was awesome though, fresh tracks all day. Like Huck said, there are some steep, short trees to be skied, but according to NOAA, there could be 20" more by their opening on Friday. Five FEET of snow! I think they may have to groom the trails to make them skiable. I doubt the woods would be skiable with 5 ft either. Huck, what's the most snow you've skied there?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 12, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I can't imagine what the roads are like in that area. Huck It, what's the closest mtn with decent vert? Or is there not any?



The Western ADKs are to the east of SR and I think they picked up some of that lake effect. The radar looked like it was blowing pretty far over to the east. Lots of small back country stuff is probably pretty good within that band right now. As far as resorts go I think perhaps McCauley Mountain would be the closest in Old Forge but you are only looking at 600 vertical or so. They haven't updated their site so I have no clue if they got hit.



Cornhead said:


> Um, no. Snow Ridge is only 500 ft of vertical. It's got decent pitch for a small hill. I skied it last year after a foot of snow, and that was pushing it, pretty slow, it was awesome though, fresh tracks all day. Like Huck said, there are some steep, short trees to be skied, but according to NOAA, there could be 20" more by their opening on Friday. Five FEET of snow! I think they may have to groom the trails to make them skiable. I doubt the woods would be skiable with 5 ft either. Huck, what's the most snow you've skied there?



I think to say 500 vert is pushing it, haha. I've skied a solid 2+ foot dump there before but nothing like this storm. It was skiable out in those glades I mentioned at the time. Top 1/2 was a little slow but it gets steeper down lower.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 12, 2013)

HA..was just checking the TugHill area out this morning....30"-40"+....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2013)

Ski the Ridge several time s each season , it is a legit 500 vert. Has now got 47 inches of LES at the top and 38 inches at the bottom of the slope .Any powdah pigs best bring ur spatulas


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 12, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ski the Ridge several time s each season , it is a legit 500 vert. Has now got 47 inches of LES at the top and 38 inches at the bottom of the slope .Any powdah pigs best bring ur spatulas



You going?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 12, 2013)

Since we are talking Lake Effect I thought I'd mention that Mt. Bohemia has been getting snow as well

Website says a foot of snow last night and over 4 feet this week! I wish snow Ridge had their terrain!

http://www.mtbohemia.com/


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 12, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Since we are talking Lake Effect I thought I'd mention that Mt. Bohemia has been getting snow as well
> 
> Website says a foot of snow last night and over 4 feet this week! I wish snow Ridge had their terrain!
> 
> http://www.mtbohemia.com/



Well it's also up in east bum ÷%!× of northern Michigan lol


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 13, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well it's also up in east bum ÷%!× of northern Michigan lol



Yeah it's way up there. Surrounded by lake effect monsters.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Yeah it's way up there. Surrounded by lake effect monsters.



Up someone is up their now and quote well it not a bad day that for sure.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Up someone is up their now and quote well it not a bad day that for sure.



Scottyisms in full effect on the board today!


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 13, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Scottyisms in full effect on the board today!



Its like learning a new language.  I've gotten quite fluent in reading them.  You're a good man Scotty

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 13, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Its like learning a new language.  I've gotten quite fluent in reading them.  You're a good man Scotty
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



You think they have a Rosetta Stone for it?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

That one was awesome.  I am THOROUGHLY confused.  And laughing.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 13, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well it's also up in east bum ÷%!× of northern Michigan lol



But say you lived in Duluth, this would be the place to be! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Its like learning a new language.  I've gotten quite fluent in reading them.  You're a good man Scotty
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I try lol.


----------

